# Help please....I need a new lens for my Oakley Crowbars



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

HI yellow will be perfect for night and cloudy overcast days. 
I even use mine on bright sunny days and it doesnt bother me.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

boymonkey said:


> HI yellow will be perfect for night and cloudy overcast days.
> I even use mine on bright sunny days and it doesnt bother me.


Thanks for the reply. That is exactly what I was wondering. I wasn't sure if the Hi Yellow would be too bright during a sunny day. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is exactly what I was wondering. I wasn't sure if the Hi Yellow would be too bright during a sunny day. Thanks. :thumbsup:


I actually do not recommend Hi-Yellow for sunny days. Check the light transmission rates on the site I provided and go with one that is near the middle for all-around. I can already tell you that the Pink Iridium is Oakley's best all-around lens. If you ride mostly darker conditions, go with more light transmission. If you ride more sunny conditions, go with less transmission. Here is a detailed chart:

OAKLEY - COLOR FAMILY


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

If you are looking for all around I would go with the HI Persimmon. I use the regular persimmon in mine and they are pretty good. I would like to pick up a HI Yellow for low light as I do a good bit of night riding as well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Leo said:


> I actually do not recommend Hi-Yellow for sunny days. Check the light transmission rates on the site I provided and go with one that is near the middle for all-around. I can already tell you that the Pink Iridium is Oakley's best all-around lens. If you ride mostly darker conditions, go with more light transmission. If you ride more sunny conditions, go with less transmission. Here is a detailed chart:
> 
> OAKLEY - COLOR FAMILY


pink iridium best all-around haha that makes me laugh

it's about as clear as it's going to get while still being tinted and mirrored

P.I. = too bright for day
H.I. Persimmon = too dark for night
H.I. Yellow = actually the right lens for night+cloudy+a little day

although having an additional dedicated day+cloudy lens like VR50 Emerald Iridium would be better


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> pink iridium best all-around haha that makes me laugh
> 
> it's about as clear as it's going to get while still being tinted and mirrored
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I will probably have to break down next year and by a second set when prices go on sale. It would be nice to have a decent lens for those sunny days. I will probably decide between Pink Iridium and and Hi Yellow. If I don't like either, I may just as will stick with the Persimmon like I had before.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> pink iridium best all-around haha that makes me laugh
> 
> it's about as clear as it's going to get while still being tinted and mirrored
> 
> ...


You make me laugh too. It comes down to preference. Light transmission on the PI is 57% which right in the middle. Hi yellow absolutely sucks for sunny days. I have used PI for day and they are fine. So do my co workers. Don't get me wrong, different lenses for different conditions is the best route to take. 

Just visit an oakley carrier and try them on and walk outside. Just make sure you let the sales person know lol.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

You could always look at ebay for someone selling a pair with both lenses. I have seen them and you can usually get a pretty good deal that way.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> You make me laugh too. It comes down to preference. Light transmission on the PI is 57% which right in the middle. Hi yellow absolutely sucks for sunny days. I have used PI for day and they are fine. So do my co workers. Don't get me wrong, different lenses for different conditions is the best route to take.
> 
> Just visit an oakley carrier and try them on and walk outside. Just make sure you let the sales person know lol.


Why hasn't Oakley utilized that auto-tint technology that senior citizens use in their sunglasses? It would make things a lot easier. Well..I guess I know why. Then we wouldn't have to by multiple lenses.lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Why hasn't Oakley utilized that auto-tint technology that senior citizens use in their sunglasses? It would make things a lot easier. Well..I guess I know why. Then we wouldn't have to by multiple lenses.lol


Well if they did that then it would just be a general tint which won't really do much except make sunny days darker. That could also cause you a hard time when trying to pick out lines or terrain features while you ride. All the different tints and colors have a purpose. Some filter the suns brightness without causing your view to be too dark. Other lenses make your view brighter in low light conditions. Like using an
hi yellow at night is really nice. You can see every feature of the terrain even though it's night.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Well if they did that then it would just be a general tint which won't really do much except make sunny days darker. That could also cause you a hard time when trying to pick out lines or terrain features while you ride. All the different tints and colors have a purpose. Some filter the suns brightness without causing your view to be too dark. Other lenses make your view brighter in low light conditions. Like using an
> hi yellow at night is really nice. You can see every feature of the terrain even though it's night.


Understandable. Just being a smart ass. :laugh:


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i owned the hi yellow and currently use the pink irid...

if you ever get caught in sun with the hi yellow... it'll feel like you're going blind, but at night it's awesome. it's great for cloudy too.

pink irid works decent on sunny days, but you'll still probably go blind, not as bad at hi yellow though. it's great for cloudy conditions and decent for night... and it just looks soooo sick.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bluetroll said:


> i owned the hi yellow and currently use the pink irid...
> 
> if you ever get caught in sun with the hi yellow... it'll feel like you're going blind, but at night it's awesome. it's great for cloudy too.
> 
> pink irid works decent on sunny days, but you'll still probably go blind, not as bad at hi yellow though. it's great for cloudy conditions and decent for night... and it just looks soooo sick.


QFT: I don't understand how some of these riders use Hi-Yellow on sunny days.

Laugh at me all you want illegal, light transmission rates do not lie buddy.

As for persimmon, I just don't like that tint at all. Makes everything look dull. That right there is being straight picky though lol.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Why hasn't Oakley utilized that auto-tint technology that senior citizens use in their sunglasses? It would make things a lot easier. Well..I guess I know why. Then we wouldn't have to by multiple lenses.lol


They don't work well in the cold.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you can only get 1 lense, Persimmon. if you can get two, Persimmon and Hi-Yellow.

It sounds like Hi-Yellow will be better for you 95% of the time...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> If you can only get 1 lense, Persimmon. if you can get two, Persimmon and Hi-Yellow.
> 
> It sounds like Hi-Yellow will be better for you 95% of the time...


Hi-Yellow will be the absolute best for low to very low light conditions. Let a ray of sun shine on those bad boys and you'll go blind. That's what they do to me at least. I personally like Black iridium for light days, Pink Iridium for cloudy days, and Hi-Yellow for night riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I use to sell oakley eyewear and this is what the oakley rep told us to say in this situation... If you only have one lens then think about it like this; its easier to squint and see when its sunny with a lighter lens than try and see in the dark with a dark lens. i am probably getting the pink ir. lens.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I figured since I received quite a bit of info on lense recommedations for my Oakley Crowbars, I would take the time to thank everyone for their help. I went with the Pink Iridium lense. My old lense was the standard Persimmon. I rode last night with the PI lenses, and they were great. I could see a lot more of the terrain compared to the Persimmon lense. I also think the pink lense looks pretty sweet as well. Thanks everyone for your input on this topic. I am looking forward to using them, as long as I don't scratch them up like my old ones. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

check this website out, it helped me a lot with choosing which goggles to get
SNOWBOARD GOGGLES: Everything you need to know about snowboard and ski goggles!


----------

